# Icm wiring issues



## F4TN4STY22 (Nov 8, 2017)

Okay first off I'm new to the forum ...okay well I think I'm having a wiring or ecu proplem or maybe just a bad icm Ignition control module Becuase I have a 2.7t manual 6 spd and on the brown 4 pin connector I'm getting 2 grounds 1 from harness ground and the other is from ecu is the ecu one normal that what I'm trying to figure out guys ...


----------

